# Hoping for a August bfp!



## Dollybird

hey ladies! :wave:

I'm currently cd5 of my 3rd cycle since my mmc in April. I was sooooo sure I was prwggo last cycle and even had a cruel Evap at 7dpo that very much looked like a bfp! But lo and behold af got my at 9dpo. So looks like my lp is all to pot after my miscarriage (the cycle 1 post MC it was only 7days). So I'm taking prenatal, vit b6, cod liver oil and evening primrose. I'm also gonna ask my doc to check my thyroid function this month to check there's not a problem there. I have pcos so my cycles can be variable anyways, so I'm pretty gutted that another problem seems to have reared its head. Anyways baby dust too all! Feel free anyone who wants to join me for the bumpy ride of ttc this month! Xxx


----------



## tag74

:hi: I will most likely 1dpo tomorrow. Hoping to join you! I haven't gotten my AF since MC.

FX to you!


----------



## lovemybubba

Fingers crossed for you! 
I'm hoping for the same. I'm new to all this trying and lingo but I had a mmc on the 5th June, had my af on the 10th July, and then ovulated yesterday, according to the little test strips. 
Does that mean I ovulated late? 
How long after af should you ovulate? 
If you do ovulate late, then does that mean af will arrive later too? 
I don't want to get my hopes up just because af is going to show later.


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Thank you for joining me, let's hope we all get our rainbows! Hmm a wee bit late perhaps- would that make u about cd23 when you got your pos opk? That average person ovulated about cd14 I think but that's based on a 28 day cycle, so depends how Long your cycles range from. I ovulated cd26 my last actual pregnancy, and when I was prwggo with my son I think I ovulated cd19. My cycles are a bit crazy though. Your af should come about 14days after ovulation(again just an average.) so expect your af (or bfp!) about two weeks from yesterday. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh you two ladies in the tww already! Exciting xxx


----------



## tag74

Yes! I agree with Dolly, a little late but not crazy! 

Excited for us! Dolly so where in your cycle are you?


----------



## lovemybubba

Thank you for explaining that to me. I don't have many cycles to go off of. I've only had one since the D&C. I used to be pretty regular though, pre 2nd pregnancy. 
The tww drives me crazy. 
Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Dollybird

I'm cd7 so probably still a long way off ovulation if my last few cycles are anything to go by. Just started a healthy eating plan (been obsessed with a guy called the body coach on Facebook his meals look amazing) and taking my prenatals. Hoping that if I work hard at being healthy it will help! I hate waiting for ovulation it's so frustrating! Xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

. Double post.


----------



## Natasha2605

Hi. May I wait with you all? 

I had a chemical pregnancy July 16th, bled for two days. My cycles are irregular. I had a mc back in March then my period have ranged between 28 and 33 days apart - have only have two since March miscarriage. I'm pretty sure I ovulated around the 30/07 as I try to track the changes in my CM. so if I did ovulate I am around 5do. I have sore boobs, spots, cramping, slight nausea and insomnia. In my heart I feel like I've conceived again but who knows!

fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## tag74

:hi: welcome Natasha!! I believe I'm around 2dpo.

Dolly, do you usually O around cycle day 14?


----------



## tturner

Hi all, firstly sorry for your losses, I had a MMC at 12 week no heartbeat baby died at 7 weeks 

I am now 7 DPO and keeping my fingers crossed good luck to you all xxx


----------



## lovemybubba

Good luck everyone! Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Dollybird

Welcome ladies! Well that's me cd9 today, and my opks arrived yesterday morning! Exciting. Have had some ewcm already, so done one and already I have a faint line (usually they start off stark white for me) so maybe, just maybe, I won't have a crazy long cycle this time. Who knows! Hope everyone's well. How's the symptom spotting going you tww ladies? Xxx


----------



## tag74

That's great news Dolly! :happydance:

Afm, I'm trying not to symptom spot. :haha: I study my chart obsessively though. :rofl:


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm full of symptoms atm. 

But annoyingly I also have a urine infection and thrush. Never had either in my life before!


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh I usually get both when I'm preggo! Lol. It's usually my first sign. I'm gonna try get doctor appointment tomorrow to check my thyroid.. Just wanna make sure everything is ok. Xxx


----------



## lovemybubba

Im TRYING not to symptom spot but every little thing is playing on my mind. 
I only ovulated on Sunday, isn't it too soon to start having symptoms? I'm trying to tell myself that anyway, so I don't get my hopes up. 

I've been getting slight nausea throughout the day. But it started happening on Monday, so that's what makes me think it's too soon? 
I'll happily accept full blown morning sickness with open arms! 
Boobs feel ok so far, just been feeling a little moody and unmotivated.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, may I join please?

Sorry for your losses. I had a MMC on 26th June at 11wks+4, baby was 8wks+5. I O'd again on 16th July but had only a 5 day LP and spotted a lot that cycle. 

Hoping this cycle will be better - I O'd on 4th Aug so now 2dpo and things looking a lot more normal now. I turned 40 in May and only have 1 ovary, other ovary was removed in January this year when I had an ectopic pregnancy.

Fingers crossed for some lovely BFP's for us :dust:


----------



## EverythingXd

Lovemybubba - the genuine pregnancy symptoms only really start when hcg starts to build up, so yes it's a bit early BUT when I conceived DS2 I had been tracking my symptoms for 6 months and everything was different the month I conceived as early as 2dpo! So maybe your body does know! :thumbup:


----------



## Natasha2605

I have an absolutely awful headache again. I'm sure it's because I have insomnia, despite being really tired every evening. Urgh, Roll on bedtime.

Lovemybubba - I really do believe that often we can just 'feel' the change. I'm 6DPO now (if I did ovulate when I think I did) and I've had major symptoms for three days now. Time will tell :)


----------



## lovemybubba

Thank you EverythingXd and Natasha 
I'm trying to tell myself that it's all in my mind right now. Don't want to get really upset if/when AF shows up. 
Time will tell &#9786;&#65039; stupid tww lol x


----------



## lovemybubba

Also
EverythingXd of course you can join us. Really sorry for your losses. Sending baby dust your way xx


----------



## Natasha2605

I just tested. 6dpo (suspected). Don't know why I even wasted the test but having 10 tests lying around just gets too tempting! Definitely will not test again until Monday at least.

Test Pic :


Spoiler
https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/DD4966A4-5A78-4D04-B7EC-B80E3217056F_zpsh8h3wgsm.jpg


----------



## lovemybubba

Fingers crossed for Monday!! How soon can you test after ovulation then? 
I've got two lying around, but not letting myself do one just yet lol x


----------



## Natasha2605

I think most people leave it until at least ten days past. I'm just an impatient bugger.


----------



## lovemybubba

I've never before tested for ovulation, so I've never actually known when I've ovulated. I usually do a test, a day or two after a missed period. But not sure when that'll be this time round. Think by body is a bit of a mess still x


----------



## thumpette

I'll join this thread and hope it's lucky. So desperate for bfp. Think I ovulated today or tomorrow. Differs crossed!


----------



## Dollybird

Hey all :waves: and welcome to thumpette and everythingxd! 
Oh Natasha I think I must have major line eye cause I feel like a spot something on that test! Lol. I started testing at 5dpo last cycle (might've even been 4dpo actually :blush: ) I have no self control. I usually stock up on cheapy strip tests so i can feed the "pee on a stick habit" lol. 
I think that our bodies can tell sooner. I read somewhere that before the egg implants it releases a chemical similar to hcg (can't rmemwber the name) so maybe that has something to do with it. Xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Dollybird I thought so too. Sure it'd be way too early though. 

Hope everyone has a nice day. I am off to work for eight hours :)


----------



## Dollybird

I'm out enjoying the sunshine!! Having drinks with friends although I'm going alcohol free as I can't face the calories of the alcohol just now! Ha! Went to docs he is checking my thyroid etc but also recommending I lose some weight to help with Ttc which is fair enough as I've gained 3 stone since having my son :blush: xxx


----------



## lovemybubba

Trust me Dollybird that's normal! I was 4 stone heavier after I had my son, finally had the motivation to do something about it once he turned two, lost it all and now I'm a stone heavy after only 3 months of my second pregnancy! Crazy how fast the pounds pile on. Wish It was that easy losing them hehe


----------



## lovemybubba

A little bit more symptom spotting = emotional wreck haha 
I had a bad dream last night, my partner had been cheating on me, I woke up in a flood of tears and luckily he was already awake, so he comforted me and told me it was all a dream haha. 
I never wake up crying like that. And yesterday I felt really snappy and impatient


----------



## Dollybird

Aw sorry about the bad dream! I hate when I have dreams like that and they feel so real! But you are right- crazy dreams can be a positive symptom! What dpo are u now? Xxz


----------



## lovemybubba

Do you start counting the day after you ovulate? If so then I'm 7dpo


----------



## lovemybubba

I'm already thinking of doing a test when I get home, maybe I will &#128584; 
Because I "should" of started my period last Friday, but because I ovulated reeeeally late then I guess I haven't actually missed my period. 

But I'm telling myself it's ok to test already haha, because if I hadn't of known when I actually ovulated, then I would of tested yesterday! &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Natasha2605

It's always okay to test haha! That's what I tell myself. I think I might test in the morning. 11 dpo then. Had a feel and my cervix is high, closed and soft.


----------



## lovemybubba

Fingers crossed for you Natasha!! The days are dragging haha. 
So I done the test and it was a BFN buuuut I think there may of been the faintest of lines there, I'm not sure. I should of got a photo!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw u should've!!! Take it you've binned it? Xx


----------



## lovemybubba

Yes I popped it in the bin, was tempted to get it back out but remember I had thrown away leftovers from dinner and didn't fancy digging around all that haha. X


----------



## tag74

Hey guys! I'm back from vacation. I am 8dpo...and I tested yesterday because of some cramping. Take a look at this link...

Before you all think anything otherwise...big BFNs all morning today. It's so evil.


----------



## lovemybubba

Hey tag, hope you had a nice holiday. Where did you go? 

I'm not sure what to say about those tests, maybe leave it a few days and try again? 
X


----------



## tag74

I think it's a faulty test. There's no way at 7dpo it could be that strong and then white 24 hours later. Just so disappointing.

We were up at Lake Winnipasaukee in NH! It was so peaceful. :)

FX for both of us!


----------



## lovemybubba

Ah that sounds nice &#9786;&#65039;

How many tests did you do today that were negative? X


----------



## Dollybird

tag74 said:


> Hey guys! I'm back from vacation. I am 8dpo...and I tested yesterday because of some cramping. Take a look at this link...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=443020
> 
> Before you all think anything otherwise...big BFNs all morning today. It's so evil.

Wow that looks so clear.. But I had one similar last cycle.. I actual wonder now if mine touched the lh strip as apparently that can cause a line like that. Still early though even if it is an evap, hopefully you will get a bfp for eel in the next few days! 

Afm, cd14 and my opks haven't even a glimmer of a second line. Feeling a bit down about it. It's still early I know but I feel like it's just gonna be another bust cycle. Xxx


----------



## lovemybubba

Fingers crossed for you Dollybird X


----------



## thumpette

So frustrating for you! Hopefully a nice straightforward bfp is just around the corner! 

I'm 5 dpo according to ff, but from tracking the other signs I'm 4. Was feeling so down that the temps were low and I thought I might not have ovulated at all, but they've gone up today again. Today is 7 months since my precious boy was stilborn. If someone had told me that day that we'd be 7 months down the line still with no glimmer of hope to bring a healthy baby home I think I would have been even more devestated. Missing beautiful Max so much x


----------



## lovemybubba

I'm so sorry for your loss thumpette &#128532; that's heartbreaking. I'm sure your beautiful max is with you every day x 


I'm 10dpo now and still getting start white pregnancy tests &#128553; I feel pregnant though. I've got some apologising to do to my OH if AF comes. I've been a bit emotional and snappy lately...oops.


----------



## Natasha2605

If I'm on a 28 day cycle my period should be due tomorrow. We will see. My cycles have been up to 34 days since the MC back in March and I've not had one yet since my chemical last month.

Not as full as symptoms as I was last week. Some lower back pain, nausea on and off and sore boobs on and off. Stark BFN's when I've tested so far. I don't think I'll be testing till at least Monday if I don't get AF.


----------



## mommyto2kk

Hello Ladies I had a Miscarriage in April no FBT at 10 weeks had a D&C following day :( Hubby and I have been trying since. positive test in june turned out to chemical pregnancy.. Positive OV test on 07/21.... DTD faint positive line today but feeling hesitant due to what happened in June. I know it's still so early so I am hesitant.

I am finding it hard to talk about this with my gf's (none of them have been through this) I have PCOS so its hard to track my cycles as well. Hoping for us all to get the BFP this month or soon. Last month I had a tricky evap line that also got my hopes up. This month I only tested cause I am slightly lightheaded and tired.... fingers crossed. Waiting to see if the doc will do a beta HCG level.


----------



## mommyto2kk

I am in the same boat with the snappy thing .... hormones lol... either way i am sure he will understand :)


----------



## lovemybubba

mommyto2kk said:


> Hello Ladies I had a Miscarriage in April no FBT at 10 weeks had a D&C following day :( Hubby and I have been trying since. positive test in june turned out to chemical pregnancy.. Positive OV test on 07/21.... DTD faint positive line today but feeling hesitant due to what happened in June. I know it's still so early so I am hesitant.
> 
> I am finding it hard to talk about this with my gf's (none of them have been through this) I have PCOS so its hard to track my cycles as well. Hoping for us all to get the BFP this month or soon. Last month I had a tricky evap line that also got my hopes up. This month I only tested cause I am slightly lightheaded and tired.... fingers crossed. Waiting to see if the doc will do a beta HCG level.

So sorry for your losses Hun x 
Fingers crossed for you that this is going to be a sticky little bean and you get a big fat dark line next time you test. X


----------



## mommyto2kk

lovemybubba said:


> mommyto2kk said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies I had a Miscarriage in April no FBT at 10 weeks had a D&C following day :( Hubby and I have been trying since. positive test in june turned out to chemical pregnancy.. Positive OV test on 07/21.... DTD faint positive line today but feeling hesitant due to what happened in June. I know it's still so early so I am hesitant.
> 
> I am finding it hard to talk about this with my gf's (none of them have been through this) I have PCOS so its hard to track my cycles as well. Hoping for us all to get the BFP this month or soon. Last month I had a tricky evap line that also got my hopes up. This month I only tested cause I am slightly lightheaded and tired.... fingers crossed. Waiting to see if the doc will do a beta HCG level.
> 
> So sorry for your losses Hun x
> Fingers crossed for you that this is going to be a sticky little bean and you get a big fat dark line next time you test. XClick to expand...

Well I went to the doc and the HCG level came back at 17... she said its low but I am only 12 dpo????? is it really all that low? so scared now


----------



## Dollybird

Hey everyone! Welcome mommy2kk, so sorry for your loss. Congrats on your bfp. I think 17 is ok for 12dpo, rmemeber hcg take 48-72hts to double so if an egg implants at say 7dpo and hcg is 2 for example, then at 12dpo it could possibly only be around about 10! It's not the number that counts but whether or not it's doubling, so try not to stress- easier said than done I know :hugs: 

Thumpette I read your story on another thread I'm so sorry to hear about your little angel. I can't imagine the pain of a still birth, my heart goes out to you. The waiting is tough and frustrating I agree. It's almost 5months since my miscarriage now, and I can't believe I'm still nowhere neither being preggo/having another baby. It's upsettin for sure, and I hate the "not knowing" when it will happen all the more. 

Lovemybubba & Natasha, still early days you's aren't out yet! Hoping you both get some nice bfps in the next few days. 

Afm-- still negative opks (a faint faint second line only) and cd15 today. :cry:

Xxx


----------



## mommyto2kk

Dollybird said:


> Hey everyone! Welcome mommy2kk, so sorry for your loss. Congrats on your bfp. I think 17 is ok for 12dpo, rmemeber hcg take 48-72hts to double so if an egg implants at say 7dpo and hcg is 2 for example, then at 12dpo it could possibly only be around about 10! It's not the number that counts but whether or not it's doubling, so try not to stress- easier said than done I know :hugs:
> 
> Thumpette I read your story on another thread I'm so sorry to hear about your little angel. I can't imagine the pain of a still birth, my heart goes out to you. The waiting is tough and frustrating I agree. It's almost 5months since my miscarriage now, and I can't believe I'm still nowhere neither being preggo/having another baby. It's upsettin for sure, and I hate the "not knowing" when it will happen all the more.
> 
> Lovemybubba & Natasha, still early days you's aren't out yet! Hoping you both get some nice bfps in the next few days.
> 
> Afm-- still negative opks (a faint faint second line only) and cd15 today. :cry:
> 
> Xxx

DOLLYBIRD this is so scary but i am trying to remain hopeful.....


----------



## lovemybubba

mommyto2kk said:


> lovemybubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyto2kk said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies I had a Miscarriage in April no FBT at 10 weeks had a D&C following day :( Hubby and I have been trying since. positive test in june turned out to chemical pregnancy.. Positive OV test on 07/21.... DTD faint positive line today but feeling hesitant due to what happened in June. I know it's still so early so I am hesitant.
> 
> I am finding it hard to talk about this with my gf's (none of them have been through this) I have PCOS so its hard to track my cycles as well. Hoping for us all to get the BFP this month or soon. Last month I had a tricky evap line that also got my hopes up. This month I only tested cause I am slightly lightheaded and tired.... fingers crossed. Waiting to see if the doc will do a beta HCG level.
> 
> So sorry for your losses Hun x
> Fingers crossed for you that this is going to be a sticky little bean and you get a big fat dark line next time you test. XClick to expand...
> 
> Well I went to the doc and the HCG level came back at 17... she said its low but I am only 12 dpo????? is it really all that low? so scared nowClick to expand...

I honestly don't know anything about HCG levels and numbers Hun sorry. Really hope it's ok though x


----------



## tag74

It's not low at all. She may have meant early. Mine was 13 at 12dpo and then quickly tripled. You'll only know if it's low if you take another beta 48 hours and it hasn't doubled. You're SO good. Congratulations!


----------



## Natasha2605

Morning Ladies.

So my kiddies got up this morning 7am. And Summer said ''Mummy I had a dream last night that you had a baby in your tummy''. I said not yet. I was going to save my last two tests - a cheapie and a CB Digi for Monday but after Summer saying that I tested with the cheapie.

I hope you ladies can see this.

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/2BB0C6B8-0F86-4B61-AF00-9B1DE8E4BC6F_zpsvubbtskv.jpg

I don't know what to think. I am so scared. It is so clear but faint in real life.


----------



## lovemybubba

Yep I can definitely see that without a doubt!! 
How many dpo are you? X


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm not sure. If I'm on a 28 day cycle then I'm 14dpo. I could be anywhere up to a 33 day cycle. It's 28 days today since I had a chemical.

Just did a FRER.

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/90B5BACC-1165-463E-B0E9-021B91336AA6_zpsoluugaky.jpg


----------



## mommyto2kk

Thank You I am going in tomorrow for a recheck :) but still nervous....


----------



## Dollybird

Natasha congrats!!!! Those lines look great!! Xxx


----------



## lovemybubba

11dpo here and still only one line. Really feeling pregnant though, so don't know what to think. Hoping I'll get a line sooner or later &#128528;


----------



## mommyto2kk

lovemybubba said:


> 11dpo here and still only one line. Really feeling pregnant though, so don't know what to think. Hoping I'll get a line sooner or later &#128528;

Fingers crossed I checked at 11 days nothing 12 slight line.... keep positive :)


----------



## Natasha2605

lovemybubba said:


> 11dpo here and still only one line. Really feeling pregnant though, so don't know what to think. Hoping I'll get a line sooner or later &#128528;

Same as me, don't lose hope! Felt so pregnant and took until this morning to get lines. They were stark negative two days ago. :flower:


----------



## lovemybubba

Thanks ladies, that gives me a bit of hope x


----------



## tag74

Lots of prayers needed! 

I didn't wait for my first AF from the MC...but here goes! Please stick little baby!
 



Attached Files:







11863447_10206977124324304_917632071761842274_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommyto2kk

tag74 said:


> Lots of prayers needed!
> 
> I didn't wait for my first AF from the MC...but here goes! Please stick little baby!

Congrats !!!!!! Fingers crossed for all of us !!


----------



## tag74

Yes, prayers all around! :)


----------



## Dollybird

Wow tag congrats!!! :wohoo: xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations on the recent BFPs Mommyto2kk, Natasha and Tag!! :happydance: Hope your hcg result is good tomorrow Mommyto2kk.

Dollybird - hope your OPKs turn positive soon. 

Thumpette - I really feel for you, I can't even begin to imagine your pain at the loss of your son :cry: I hope you get your rainbow baby very quickly :hugs:

Afm, I'm 9dpo today and looking like I'll make it to at least a 10 day LP which I'll be happy with. I have had my stroppy pants on today, so I think Aunt Flow is knocking at my door.


----------



## lovemybubba

Congratulations everyone. Wonderful news xx


----------



## thumpette

Congrats on all the bfps! Love seeing those little winking lines! 

I'm 7 dpo today- temps staying nice and high so at least feeling confident that I've ovulated. Getting my peak+7 bloods done today. I had some weird pains last night that's started to make me hopeful- here we go again! It's a constant rollercoaster! 

Found out yest that my best friend who had a healthy little girl 8 weeks after I had Max is trying again. It's floored me tbh. Based on last time she'll likely get pregnant really quickly. Best case scenario I get pregnant quickly too and we are pregnant together which would be nice in a way but way too much like history repeating itself- which is my ultimate nightmare obviously. Worst case scenario she has another take home baby before I do- maybe before I even fall pregnant again. 

All my logic tells me she's dead right but I can't help feel it's greedy not to let me go first or something. Hate the way my brain works now! &#128532;


----------



## lovemybubba

Aww I'm sorry you're going through that right now. It's perfectly normal and not greedy for you to feel that way. Big hugs xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Perfectly normal to feel that way Thumpette xx


----------



## tag74

I agree perfectly normal to feel that way. Totally have been there.

Love- did you test today?


----------



## Dollybird

Definitely normal thumpette! I've felt that way too. Don't beat yourself up over it. Xxx


----------



## lovemybubba

Tag, I did a test this morning and no lines at all came up, not even the control line, so guessing it was a dud? 
Need to go out and buy more cuz I've ran out &#128584;&#128584; 
I'm feeling scared though. 
Don't want to see another blank screen x


----------



## mommyto2kk

Well ladies I had the HCG check and it went from 17 to 63 in a little under 48 hours !! :) feeling happy yet reserved... I feel bad I can't let myself feel this yet due to the miscarriage and chemicals.... Any updates on any of you wonderful ladies????? Fingers and toes crossed for us all :)


----------



## Dollybird

mommyto2kk said:


> Well ladies I had the HCG check and it went from 17 to 63 in a little under 48 hours !! :) feeling happy yet reserved... I feel bad I can't let myself feel this yet due to the miscarriage and chemicals.... Any updates on any of you wonderful ladies????? Fingers and toes crossed for us all :)

That's wonderful news! Don't feel bad I think anyone that's had a loss would feel the same, it's a defense mechanism and completely natural :hugs: I have always felt that way in pregnancies following my first loss. Xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

mommyto2kk said:


> Well ladies I had the HCG check and it went from 17 to 63 in a little under 48 hours !! :) feeling happy yet reserved... I feel bad I can't let myself feel this yet due to the miscarriage and chemicals.... Any updates on any of you wonderful ladies????? Fingers and toes crossed for us all :)

That is excellent! Fingers crossed!


----------



## thumpette

Great news Mommy- of course you're reserved in your excitement- it's natural to want to protect your heart. 

I'm 8dpo today. This day last cycle my temp plummeted but it actually climbed for me today. Feeling cautios with a hint of hope. If the temps stay high I'll test on tues/ weds


----------



## lovemybubba

That's brilliant news mommyto2kk. I'm going to do another test on Monday I'll be 15dpo then.


----------



## tag74

Mommy! That is really great news!!!


----------



## lovemybubba

I've started bleeding &#128532; really lightly, but I'm guessing it's the start of my period &#128553; 
I honestly thought I was pregnant, gutted &#128546;


----------



## EverythingXd

Great news Mommyto2kk :happydance:



lovemybubba said:


> I've started bleeding &#128532; really lightly, but I'm guessing it's the start of my period &#128553;
> I honestly thought I was pregnant, gutted &#128546;

Oh hunni, so sorry to hear that :hugs: Does your AF usually start off light?


----------



## tag74

lovemybubba said:


> I've started bleeding &#128532; really lightly, but I'm guessing it's the start of my period &#128553;
> I honestly thought I was pregnant, gutted &#128546;

I am so very sorry. That is the worse feeling in the world. We are hear for you!


----------



## lovemybubba

EverythingXd said:


> Great news Mommyto2kk :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> lovemybubba said:
> 
> 
> I've started bleeding &#128532; really lightly, but I'm guessing it's the start of my period &#128553;
> I honestly thought I was pregnant, gutted &#128546;
> 
> Oh hunni, so sorry to hear that :hugs: Does your AF usually start off light?Click to expand...

No it doesn't, but it's come on full force this morning, guess my body is a little messed up still. X


----------



## Dollybird

Aw lovemybubba I'm so sorry the witch got you :hugs: I hope next cycle is better for you xxxx


----------



## thumpette

Sorry to hear that lovemybubba. Every month is so hard. 

When I took my temp this morning at my usual time of 6 it had dropped to 97.76. Fair drop from yesterday so it left me pessimistic but a bit hopeful as I was wearing warm fleecy pjs and had a hot water bottle which was still warm. I find that when I'm really cozy I reg a lower temp for some reason. Anyway went straight back to sleep and woke up at 8.45 and it was 98.6! I know the time is wrong but as far as I know every hour late you take it makes around a 0.2 difference so that still leaves the 2nd temp 98. Feel like I'm having a soft landing into another bfn. &#128532;


----------



## Natasha2605

lovemybubba , sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## lovemybubba

Thank you xx


----------



## mommyto2kk

lovemybubba I am so sorry....... Chin up you can do this.... that what I always try to tell myself.... for me I was lucky if I saw AF as that is part of my issue..... but I know how hard it is..... thinking of you.


----------



## lovemybubba

Thank you mommyto2kk, how are things going for you? X


----------



## tag74

Love, I'm sorry about AF. Thinking of you!


----------



## lovemybubba

Thanks tag x


----------



## mommyto2kk

lovemybubba said:


> Thank you mommyto2kk, how are things going for you? X

lovemybubba.... I am doing in ok... I'm getting really lightheaded and tired not much morning sickness or tender breasts... makes me nervous cause my prev pregnancies I had all of that..... how are you though..... ?


----------



## lovemybubba

mommyto2kk said:


> lovemybubba said:
> 
> 
> Thank you mommyto2kk, how are things going for you? X
> 
> lovemybubba.... I am doing in ok... I'm getting really lightheaded and tired not much morning sickness or tender breasts... makes me nervous cause my prev pregnancies I had all of that..... how are you though..... ?Click to expand...

Ah I know it's hard not to worry but every pregnancy can be different, and it's still early days, so morning sickness could hit you full force sooner or later &#128584; 
I'm ok now, had a little cry yesterday, but trying to focus on our holiday coming up &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## thumpette

Temps dropping this morning. Think I'm out. It's so unfair that this is so hard


----------



## lovemybubba

Sorry thumpette xx :hugs:


----------



## mommyto2kk

thumpette I'm sorry.....


----------



## thumpette

Thanks girls, temps actually high enough for the past 2 days! Still reckon I'm probably out but feeling a small bit hopeful. Hopefully higher temp today means period less likely to arrive today and longer luteal phase. Doing a radio interview about stillbirth this morning too so it'll be nice to still feel a little hopeful to get through that!


----------



## lovemybubba

Good luck for the radio interview thumpette! Are you in the uk? 

Hoping the higher temps mean this is your time! Fingers crossed x


----------



## thumpette

No I'm in Ireland. I've actually done one radio interview before with a small local station but this is with one of the main national ones, today FM. Hopefully will lift the stigma a fraction. I love that Max's life is making an impact. Yeah would be amazing if this was the month- still very doubtful with all the low temps but I'm not out till I'm out!


----------



## Dollybird

Good luck for the interview thumpette! Xxx


----------



## mommyto2kk

good luck with the interview....:)


----------



## EverythingXd

thumpette said:


> No I'm in Ireland. I've actually done one radio interview before with a small local station but this is with one of the main national ones, today FM. Hopefully will lift the stigma a fraction. I love that Max's life is making an impact. Yeah would be amazing if this was the month- still very doubtful with all the low temps but I'm not out till I'm out!

Looks like you're 14dpo today hun. Have you tested? Hope AF has stayed away. Good LP for you this month :thumbup:


----------



## thumpette

https://www.todayfm.com/player/list...th_August_2015_-_The_Anton_Savage_Show_Part_1 This is the link if anyone would like to hear- around 38 mins in. So still no period today! I think ff might have ovulation a day too early but even if so I'm 13 dpo. Got my blood test results for peak +7 today tho and it was only 29.5. Fertility clinic confirmed this is 'sub optimal'. Does this mean I didn't ov? If I didn't is that why I don't have a period yet? Will take another test in the morning if no bleeding then but I'm sure there will be. X


----------



## thumpette

Just to update- started bleeding yesterday- full force this morning. Hopefully I'm at least on the road to diagnosis and treatment. Good luck to anyone yet to test xxx


----------



## EverythingXd

thumpette said:


> Just to update- started bleeding yesterday- full force this morning. Hopefully I'm at least on the road to diagnosis and treatment. Good luck to anyone yet to test xxx

Sorry to hear that Thumpette. I hope you get some answers soon... or a BFP! New cycle, new hope...

I'm CD9 here. Off on a romantic break tomorrow for 3 nights so hoping to O quite early this cycle.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw thunpette I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: hope a bfp is just around the corner for you.

Everything enjoy your romantic break! Perfect timing for some baby making!

Afm I'm 3/4dpo (pos opks wed evening, thurs morning) and fed up with the tww already! Lol. Wasn't gonna start testing till 10dpo but I'm betting I crack much sooner than that. Just hoping I'm not gonna have another crazy short luteal phase again xxx


----------



## lovemybubba

Sorry to hear that thumpette :hugs: 

Everything, have a lovely time! 
Me and my partner are off to majorca spain on the 30th august. Cd10 right now, wondering if I'll ovulate late again like last month. Been taking evening primrose oil for a few weeks now, recommended by my mother lol.


----------



## Dollybird

lovemybubba said:


> Sorry to hear that thumpette :hugs:
> 
> Everything, have a lovely time!
> Me and my partner are off to majorca spain on the 30th august. Cd10 right now, wondering if I'll ovulate late again like last month. Been taking evening primrose oil for a few weeks now, recommended by my mother lol.

Evening primrose is great for ewcm. I take it too. Remember to stop taking it once you ovulate though. You should try vitamin B complex too it helps to regulate things. I found my prenatal has all the vitamen b I need in it, and I ovulated cd22 this cycle which is so much better than it has been (and almost normal for me as i normally ovulate around cd19) xxx


----------



## mommyto2kk

Well ladies I got some sad news... had cramping went to the ER and they ran the levels again and they are lower than 40 they were up to 1800.... having another miscarraige....


----------



## Dollybird

mommyto2kk said:


> Well ladies I got some sad news... had cramping went to the ER and they ran the levels again and they are lower than 40 they were up to 1800.... having another miscarraige....

Aw I'm so so sorry to hear that. :hugs: can't imagine how hard yhat must be. Hope u are ok. Xxx


----------



## tag74

I had to post seeing Mommy's news. I am so very sorry and my heart breaks for you.

My betas are also performing...well, weird. My numbers didn't double at all from Mon and Wed and they told me to prepare to miscarry. I was devastated. But then my Wed to Friday numbers did double. I waited 4 days, had blood work this am and am waiting again.

TTC is frustrating and so hard.

Praying for us all.

Mommy...sending you a huge hug.


----------



## Dollybird

tag74 said:


> I had to post seeing Mommy's news. I am so very sorry and my heart breaks for you.
> 
> My betas are also performing...well, weird. My numbers didn't double at all from Mon and Wed and they told me to prepare to miscarry. I was devastated. But then my Wed to Friday numbers did double. I waited 4 days, had blood work this am and am waiting again.
> 
> TTC is frustrating and so hard.
> 
> Praying for us all.
> 
> Mommy...sending you a huge hug.


Oh tag that's so confusing! Hope they double today for you. Sometimes things can be slow to start, hcg not always completely reliable. Let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## lovemybubba

Dollybird said:


> lovemybubba said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that thumpette :hugs:
> 
> Everything, have a lovely time!
> Me and my partner are off to majorca spain on the 30th august. Cd10 right now, wondering if I'll ovulate late again like last month. Been taking evening primrose oil for a few weeks now, recommended by my mother lol.
> 
> Evening primrose is great for ewcm. I take it too. Remember to stop taking it once you ovulate though. You should try vitamin B complex too it helps to regulate things. I found my prenatal has all the vitamen b I need in it, and I ovulated cd22 this cycle which is so much better than it has been (and almost normal for me as i normally ovulate around cd19) xxxClick to expand...

Thank you for telling me that, I didn't know! so the day I ovulate I stop taking it, then when do I start taking it again? 
I'll get some vit B, thank you x


----------



## lovemybubba

mommyto2kk said:


> Well ladies I got some sad news... had cramping went to the ER and they ran the levels again and they are lower than 40 they were up to 1800.... having another miscarraige....

Oh no! I'm so sorry &#128532; :hugs: we're hear if you need to talk x


----------



## lovemybubba

Tag hope you got some really good news!! That is really confusing xx


----------



## Dollybird

lovemybubba said:


> Dollybird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovemybubba said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that thumpette :hugs:
> 
> Everything, have a lovely time!
> Me and my partner are off to majorca spain on the 30th august. Cd10 right now, wondering if I'll ovulate late again like last month. Been taking evening primrose oil for a few weeks now, recommended by my mother lol.
> 
> Evening primrose is great for ewcm. I take it too. Remember to stop taking it once you ovulate though. You should try vitamin B complex too it helps to regulate things. I found my prenatal has all the vitamen b I need in it, and I ovulated cd22 this cycle which is so much better than it has been (and almost normal for me as i normally ovulate around cd19) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for telling me that, I didn't know! so the day I ovulate I stop taking it, then when do I start taking it again?
> I'll get some vit B, thank you xClick to expand...

I normally just start taking it again if af comes but hopefully you will have a bfp and not need it again after O! Xxx


----------



## lovemybubba

I really hope so. Feeling really low about it all right now.


----------



## mommyto2kk

Hi ladies, I really appreciate all the support my hubby is being great but he s devastated as well... the doc now wants to do some genetic testing to see if we have chromosomes that are not compatible with each other..... not sure how I feel about that...

I hope all of you are well.


----------



## everything

I'm so sorry Mommyto2kk to hear that you are having another miscarriage :( I would also be terrified to have those test done but I guess it's better to know :/ 

AF got me, and to my horror I had to run out of the middle of my class today because I had cramps so bad that I couldn't even stand up straight. 
My doctor wants me to continue with the femara/letrozole this coming cycle and we are going to take the relaxed approach now (no OPK's or app's or anything) and I'm so happy about that just go with the flow and see where that gets us. 
I also did something amazing I didn't take a single pregnancy test this cycle (first time in a year and a half), well I did have a blood test at 8dpo that was negative but I wasn't tempted to test so I'm very proud of myself  

I wen't to see the RE and since we did indeed get pregnant (even though it was a m/c) they are not counting those 12 months that it took to get there and can't do anything until we have tried for another 10 months (so I'm sticking to my usual gyno who at least wants to try femara). He was also happy with a progesterone of 8 at 7-8dpo witch I was not happy to hear. He did order another sperm analysis for my DH but we have decided to take a more relaxed approach until the new year no more tests and going crazy around O just DTD when we want to (and take letrozole/femara) but nothing else (I will admit though that I do have a regular cycle and it is pretty obvious when I O so I will know just try not to go crazy). 

Baby dust to all and hopefully there will be a September BFP thread =D


----------



## mommyto2kk

I am praying for all of us and have my fingers and toes crossed for everyone too.... this is such a hard thing but I am proud of how strong we all are together. The support from all of you really does mean a lot especially since most people in my life haven't been through this and do not really understand.


----------



## lovemybubba

mommyto2kk said:


> Hi ladies, I really appreciate all the support my hubby is being great but he s devastated as well... the doc now wants to do some genetic testing to see if we have chromosomes that are not compatible with each other..... not sure how I feel about that...
> 
> I hope all of you are well.

Really wish you all the best. Must be scary to have the tests done but at least you'll know and there may be solutions to any problems that may arise, hopefully none though! 
Don't lose hope, sending big hugs xx


----------



## lovemybubba

everything said:


> I'm so sorry Mommyto2kk to hear that you are having another miscarriage :( I would also be terrified to have those test done but I guess it's better to know :/
> 
> AF got me, and to my horror I had to run out of the middle of my class today because I had cramps so bad that I couldn't even stand up straight.
> My doctor wants me to continue with the femara/letrozole this coming cycle and we are going to take the relaxed approach now (no OPK's or app's or anything) and I'm so happy about that just go with the flow and see where that gets us.
> I also did something amazing I didn't take a single pregnancy test this cycle (first time in a year and a half), well I did have a blood test at 8dpo that was negative but I wasn't tempted to test so I'm very proud of myself
> 
> I wen't to see the RE and since we did indeed get pregnant (even though it was a m/c) they are not counting those 12 months that it took to get there and can't do anything until we have tried for another 10 months (so I'm sticking to my usual gyno who at least wants to try femara). He was also happy with a progesterone of 8 at 7-8dpo witch I was not happy to hear. He did order another sperm analysis for my DH but we have decided to take a more relaxed approach until the new year no more tests and going crazy around O just DTD when we want to (and take letrozole/femara) but nothing else (I will admit though that I do have a regular cycle and it is pretty obvious when I O so I will know just try not to go crazy).
> 
> Baby dust to all and hopefully there will be a September BFP thread =D

Well done, that is a great achievement because I know how hard it is not to test all the time. I'm also thinking of taking the same approach as you and not focusing on it too much. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Dollybird

Sorry af got you everything. And sorry it was so painful. Perhaps your body clearing out and resetting itself? It's a shame your doctor expects you to wait another 10 months for tests, kinda mean of them really. Hope your new method works for you this cycle :hugs:

Lovemybubba sorry to hear you are feeling low. :hugs: whereabouts in your cycle are you now?

Mommy2k hope your tests go ok, and hope you are baring up ok after your loss. Big hugs :hugs:
Afm.. 8dpo and feel like af is just around the corner :cry: hope it's not another short luteal phase xxx


----------



## mommyto2kk

Thanks ladies I am hoping for a great turnout...


----------

